# German Shepherd Dog as First Dog



## germanshepherdfan10 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello to all members 

this is my first post and am quit excited to be part of a GSD forum.


10yrs ago I decided that I was ready to commit to the ownership of a dog and when I was deciding which breed would be right for me I choose the German Shepherd Dog as firstly I was brought up around them so feel settled with them, secondly I wanted a dog who I could have a very close bond with and a I know how close a GSD bond is. also I wanted a dog who is reserved with people as I also liked the Golden retriever but when I read they LOVE everyone I knew they were not for me. I also wanted an active dog who will enjoy long walks, agility, tracking, find the toy game and more. and I have read how German Shepherds love to work with there owners. so one I decided on the GSD in 2006 I then went to discover dogs here in the UK in 2007 to meet some in the flesh and was reading every book and every website I could find on the GSD which was quit a lot of books I think I have read around 20 or more books . after spending 3yrs reading and meeting Germans in the flesh and mainly doing my homework in 2010 until now I have been volunteering for my local GSD rescues so I can get to know the breed even more and to also learn of any downsides of the breed as well as all the good things about the breed. 

with the knowledge I have learnt through reading up on the breed as well as my time at the rescue I feel like I am finally ready for my own GSD but I am now not sure as I was talking to a man yesterday who was walking tow GSD and I asked him about the breed and what it is like to raise a GSD and he told me that he was glad he had a Labrador first as he does not thing GSD are a first dog at all and that you would need to own a dog breed like a lab first so you know what to do when you get a GSD. 

after this I started thinking and have even put the question in Google and have found many websites saying the same, so I wanted to ask you all if the German Can work for the first time owner or not? 

if not why? why are Germans considered a bad choice for a Newbie as I have done my research and know what I am getting into and am going to be going to training class's, I know how important socialization is for this breed as well as physical and mental exercise. I am so dedicated to the breed and have spent 10yrs to really understand what I am getting into and to be sure that the GSD is for me. 

what do you all think. I am at home all day, I live alone and I have no kids and don't plan on having any in the future.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Go for it. That's what I say. You have done your research, you have volunteered and been around GSD so go for it. They can be tough puppies and need lots of training. But it's not brain surgery. It's raising a dog. 

My first dog as an adult was a GSD.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely  Find the right match and have fun!


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear is my first GSD, and my first dog on my own as an adult. 

He has been easier to train so far compared to the labs, rottis, beagles and mutts I've had. 

Is he always easier? No. Is he a giant ball of energy, know matter how much I exercise and train? Yes. 

If you have done your research and been working with a rescue I don't see any issue at all. They are incredibly smart dogs, I'm still amazed almost daily with Bear. Go for it and have fun!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My first dog as an adult is a GSD. I don't really have a basis for comparison because my childhood dog was a Lhasa and very difficult to train. It wasn't because she didn't want to please - she actually did - but things just didn't really sink in with that one. And I was ten.

I read and heard a lot about GSDs not being for first time owners. I chose not to take that at face value and tried to learn why, and took an honest look to see if those whys applied to me. I reached out to breeders and tried to get a feel for whether those knowledgeable in the breed agreed with my conclusion.

I think if you have done your research and taken a good hard look at your life and how it's set up, that's a great step. You've volunteered and spent time around the dogs, so you are starting out ahead. What was really key for me was an excellent breeder who wholeheartedly supports and welcomes new owners into the extended family, so to speak. I have been just so fortunate to have the opportunity to learn from all kinds of people with more experience. I can't say enough nice things about all of them.

I think the lab comment is really funny! I was just thinking that now I've managed to get a GSD puppy past one year of age, I could MAYBE handle a retriever!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, they aren't always the easiest dog in the world BUT..you can set yourself up for success!

Next step is to research breeders. Go to shows and dog sport events and talk to breeders and owners there.

Make sure the breeder doesn't just slap any two dogs together, a good breeder will know his/her bloodlines, pedigrees and be competing with their dogs.

Be honest with the breeder about your history. A good breeder will be supportive, available and help you with your puppy and be able to give training advice.

Also work on finding a good trainer with experience with GSDs. You can get recommendations from your breeder on this as well.

Think about participating in dog sports, such as agility or tracking. Being part of a group training in such activities provides not only educational support but also camaraderie.

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You have done plenty to know what you want. If you start with a GSD you can't compare so it will be your default dog . Nothing will ever come close after a GSD. (MHO). Makes sure you sign up for a good puppy class before he/she sets foot in your house and keep him/her in class at least throughout the first year. If you end up with a land shark, disguised as your cute bundle of fur, don't despair; many of us can help you through this stage. There is plenty of info on this subject here. Have fun with the prep.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A working line GSD was my first dog. I've wanted a dog my whole life but we could not afford one when I was a kid, so I waited until I finished college and then we were able to rent a house with a yard. I applied through a GSD rescue and the person taking in the applications saw I might be a good match for an adult GSD that had been returned to a breeder she knew. I was given that dog, working line female, 3 years old. She was a very soft dog so I did not do Schutzhund, but we did lots of agility and rally obedience. I didn't have any trouble with her, but I got her as an adult so she was crate and house trained. Since then I've raised 3 male GSDs from puppyhood, raised another male and another female GSD for other people (so I only had them for a few weeks "board and train" type situation), own a large mutt and a small pit mix both adopted from rescues when they were about 1 year old, and have fostered young dogs/puppies for a rescue (all pit mixes).

If you are committed and have done your research, no reason a GSD cannot be your first dog.


----------



## Factor (Oct 9, 2015)

I am also a first time dog owner (been raised with dogs though, smaller breed), my gsd is my first own dog. I was like you, read lots of books and articles and stuff about german shepherds and dog training/sports many many years before I got my dog. When I felt I was ready I searched for different kinds of breeders and puppy plans and contacted many of them. Its been a tough time raising the pup (still only 11 mo) and I have put tons of time on training at home and in classes. I am stuck though, dog training and owning a gsd is so rewarding! Even though my pup can be a pain in the ass sometimes, I just love her to death and I dont regret getting her :wub: I also think that you are gonna get rewarded for all the training you put on your dog when its a puppy and young dog, then you have an awesome dog as an adult.

I think you should go for it, you seem ready!  I think its important though that you take a pup from good genes and from a good breeder. Do research and contact breeders.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

I think you'll be fine... my wife and I have a 4 month old GSD puppy (and we both work from home for the most part). We both had a dog growing up, but that doesn't really count IMO (especially since mine was a small dog who slept all the time). So he's our first dog.

Obviously they are a ton of work. You wont get much sleep for the first month or so. They can be really annoying and frustrating at times. I wouldn't recommend this breed to just anyone... but as long as you know what you're getting yourself into, you should be fine. 

Do you have a back yard? As long as you have a back yard with grass where the dog can go to the bathroom, you should be alright. 

I don't have any kids, but I would imagine that having a puppy is like having a baby. If you're working from home, you'll find it tough to get work done... but they do sleep quite a bit, so you will still get some time to yourself. But if you're trying to finish a report or whatever and your dog is bouncing off the walls and chewing stuff and being badly behaved, it's obviously frustrating. And I'm guessing things will get easier as the dog gets older too. Just be prepared to spend a good chunk of your time with your dog.

And obviously get the dog from a good breeder. I think rescues can be hit or miss.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

BauerWhite said:


> But if you're trying to finish a report or whatever and your dog is bouncing off the walls and chewing stuff and being badly behaved, it's obviously frustrating. And I'm guessing things will get easier as the dog gets older too. Just be prepared to spend a good chunk of your time with your dog.


Try a conference call. Recently, my husband had to give a presentation to senior management of his company, and our usually very quiet dog was having a rare "bounce off the walls" day. Luckily for him, the one window of time where she decided to crash for a bit coincided with his meeting, but that could have gone badly.

But yes, it does get way easier as they get older. I remember her at four months and it's so different from a year and a half.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Go for it! 

I love Labs, but they're ,IMO, nothing like a German shepherd. 

Both are intelligent and easily trained, but a GSD almost reasons.

Labs are lovely and lovable but a German Shepherd will be "your" dog.


----------



## germanshepherdfan10 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi to you all
thank you so much for all your reply's.
before I had any reply's I did find a post but I cant post links so the post is called a question for Maggie rose lee (lab vs. GSD) the post is bye shepherd400 

and if you read Maggie lee's reply she says the same things as the man I spoke to as he said that his lab was easier because he would forgive mistakes were the GSD dose not forgive and will just stop training until you are ready to get it right. he mainly was saying that German Shepherds are not good first dogs because of how smart they are as they can easily outsmart you, which Maggie does say the same as him with the mistake thing? just wanted to know what your thoughts are on this as I am still unsure after reading this as Maggie does own 3 shepherds so I know she has experience. the man I spoke to also said that even though I volunteer its not the same living with one but its good that you know what your getting into but it wont show you what one is like to live with.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

The only difference I see living with a GSD vs. any other dog is the loud strange noises they make with everything they do, they're always under your feet because they need to be with you at all times, they remember your schedule better then you do, and their ears block the tv when your watching something. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Labs are tough puppies too. But comparing is hard. I have both Lab and GSD. Love them both. Yes, labs are more forgiving of mistakes. 

But it sounds like you are scared of getting a GSD. And if you are then go with a different breed. 

If not, find a good breeder, one with a proven track record of buyer support and look for a good trainer that has experience with the breed and get a GSD. 

Again, it's raising a puppy. It's going to be exhausting and hard no matter what breed you get


----------



## germanshepherdfan10 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi 

again thank you for your reply's, I would not say im scared but you are onto something there. I am more worried as even though I have volunteer all I do is walk the GSD's and I am unsure of what sort of handler/trainer I will be and really don't want anything to go wrong with how much I love the breed. and when I read that labs forgive your mistakes and are better for a newbie I did think should I start with the lab. as were both still learning. 


so as since as im worried now do you think I should go for a more laid back breed like the lab?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Labs are not laid back. They are very very active.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you should adopt from the rescue you're currently volunteering for. a dog you've spent some time with that has the personality, temperament and energy you want. get a feel for handling them in different situations (ask if you can branch out in your duties to feeding, bathing, etc), practice some basic obedience and handling and ease into the breed that way. adopt, take some training classes, continue to volunteer, perhaps join a shepherd group and of course utilize this board.

when it's the right time for another dog... you can stick with rescuing and either choose a younger dog than the previous one or choose a different line from the other.

that was roughly my course of action. if I wanted a gsd, there's no way I was going to start with a lab. different dogs and I think what you'd learn from a lab you can learn from a milder rescued shepherd.

my first was a 9 month old working line female and sure it was biting off a bit more than I could chew but she was just as forgiving (in a resilient way, not patient) for my many many mistakes. and we made it.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

My first dog was not a gsd, and honestly I don't think it really matters. 

Kyleigh was NOTHING like my first dog, so she might as well have been. Everything I learned from my first dog went right out the freaking window when I brought my wing nut home! 

Seriously, you can read, meet, greet, research everything to death ... and then this puppy comes into your home and WHAM ... everything you read DOESN'T have the answer you need right this second .. why? Because they are dogs ... dogs are very unique and because you are HUMAN .. humans are very unique!

So you have two unique "beings" that are trying to fit into the "mold" of the book ... not going to happen!

Yes, there are common traits in GSD's - loyal, protective, aloof, etc. Those are three traits that would describe Kyleigh to a T. My friend has a GSD - he's NOTHING like those three traits LOL He has LET a complete stranger in the house (it was the cable guy so he wasn't trying to break in, but my friend was in the back yard, the dog was in the house, and the cable guy was able to walk into the house and her dog was super happy to see him there!)

Then there is the human uniqueness - I'm a very active person, but also very calm, and have a ton of patience when I am working with my dog (or training a puppy). Not everyone does!

In the end you know yourself better than anyone on the internet ... just remember regardless of whether or not you get a puppy or adopt from a rescue, either choice will require a LOT of work to develop and build a bond!

Good luck with your choice, and have fun!


----------



## germanshepherdfan10 (Oct 15, 2015)

hi 

as much as I would love to I cant adopt as I have already tried this at the beginning of the year as one of the dogs I walked was amazing and he was so gentle and listened to what I said if he started pulling but when they did a house check they said that my fencing is not high enough (its 6ft) and I have asked about bathing and feeding but they said that only groomers are allowed to wash the dogs and that they don't need me to feed. they just want me to walk the dogs. 

when I said laid back I meant there personality or that's what I read anyway is that labs are more laid back than shepherds and that shepherd are intense. although all the shepherds I have walked were not intense. 

puppyhood does not worrie me as it does not last forever and I know what a rollercoaster the first 2yrs will be like regardless of the breed. 

maybe im over thinking to much.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think your last sentence is it ... and the rescue seems very restrictive in their requirements. 

My first GSD was a Christmas present when I was ten years old. I did all (and I mean ALL) its obedience training. I think as long as you keep calm and enjoy all the phases of owning a dog, you will be fine. Personally, I would never own a dog like a lab and would find it a little insulting if someone told me to get one!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Labs are tough puppies too. But comparing is hard. I have both Lab and GSD. Love them both. Yes, labs are more forgiving of mistakes.


Okay so I'm not totally crazy.

I like labs. They're nice dogs. Having a lab puppy scares me. I felt confident in my ability to raise a GSD puppy to be a nice dog. I do not have that confidence in myself with a lab.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

germanshepherdfan10 said:


> when I said laid back I meant there personality or that's what I read anyway is that labs are more laid back than shepherds and that shepherd are intense. although all the shepherds I have walked were not intense.


Define "intense."

My shepherd is pretty laidback. She's calm in the house, loves to come with me when I ask, "Do you want to go to school/daycare/someplace fun?" (Yes, she knows what "fun" means.) She is pretty willing to roll with whatever.

She's also intense in that she loves hard and plays hard, if she's watching something she watches hard, and when it's time to work she generally works hard. I don't really know how to articulate what I see in her when she's in a joyful state, but it's like even if she's restrained on the outside, you can tell she's full tilt on the inside.


----------



## germanshepherdfan10 (Oct 15, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> Define "intense."


 
I read it in a book on the GSD but the author did not say what she meant bye intense.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

You are going to be an awesome GSD owner/handler. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

germanshepherdfan10 said:


> hi
> 
> maybe im over thinking to much.


As a fellow over thinker myself, I think you are over thinking it a little. 

When we got our first GSD puppy (almost 13 years ago now!) I don't remember thinking about it too much. I did research where to get one and tried to go with a good breeder but I don't remember worrying too much about how it would all go. And guess what? It was all fine. 

We are getting a puppy in November and I've been doing A LOT of reading and I've given myself cold feet at times. I decided I need to not think about it so much.

As long as you are committed, have a general idea of what you are getting into and have the resources to take care of the dog I think you will be just fine.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Honestly, I think you already know which dog you really want... so just "follow your heart" for lack of a better term.

If you really want a GSD... then get one.

If you came on here hoping to be convinced that getting a GSD is a bad idea and that a Lab would be better... then get a Lab. 

You'll be fine no matter what do you pick IMO. You only get one life, so make the choice that YOU want to make.

You don't want to look back with any regrets. Pick the one you really want.

If you pick a Lab, you don't want to look back in a few years and think "ya, this dog is great, but I truly wanted a GSD"... or alternatively, don't get a GSD and think "I knew I didn't really want this difficult of a dog and I would have been happier with a Lab".


----------



## germanshepherdfan10 (Oct 15, 2015)

GSDreSearching said:


> As a fellow over thinker myself, I think you are over thinking it a little.
> 
> When we got our first GSD puppy (almost 13 years ago now!) I don't remember thinking about it too much. I did research where to get one and tried to go with a good breeder but I don't remember worrying too much about how it would all go. And guess what? It was all fine.
> 
> ...


 
I think your right and now that I have had a think about things and have read more reply's I think I am just over thinking and I think I will be fine. 

and I don't really want a lab anyway, I know what I want and that is a GSD and I think from know on I shall ignore any book or person who tells me that shepherds are not for newbies and that I should go for a lab as at then end of the day it would be a GSD that I would work hard for and put effort in not a lab. 

how do I know if I have found a good breeder?


----------



## germanshepherdfan10 (Oct 15, 2015)

BauerWhite said:


> Honestly, I think you already know which dog you really want... so just "follow your heart" for lack of a better term.
> 
> If you really want a GSD... then get one.
> 
> ...


again another post that is spot on and I fully agree with you and knowing me I properly will look at a lab and think " well you were easy to train and were a great first dog but your not a GSD" and if I can train a lab I can train a GSD.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

germanshepherdfan10 said:


> how do I know if I have found a good breeder?


For me, finding a good breeder felt extremely overwhelming. You can start by posting in the breeder section of the forum. State your location, what your plans are for the dog and ask for recommendations. You should also be aware that a well bred dog isn't cheap, expect to pay 1500-2000 (if you are in the US that is).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My first dog as an adult was also a GSD. I was really more of a cat person, we had a couple of dogs as I was growing up, but we never really trained them. Dog training classes were few and far between way back then, and most people didn't take their family dog to classes anyway. My husband grew up with dogs, and had two GSDs when I met him. He got me a kitten as an engagement present, and I got him a GSD puppy as a wedding gift. The adult GSDs remained at his mom's house when he moved out. 

Sneaker was a super easy dog. We went through one round of obedience classes with her, and she was good to go! She lived to 14-1/2 years old. She totally sold me on dogs in general, and GSDs in particular, and we are now on #4 & #5. The next one was Cassidy, who was MUCH more of a challenge than Sneaker ever was. I never needed to know much about dog training with Sneaker, and what little I'd learned I had forgotten by the time Cassidy came along. She would not have been a great dog for a first time dog owner, she had some temperament issues, but I'm a stubborn bitch and was not going to let a dog get the best of me, lol. She was already 20 weeks old when we got her, which was part of the problem. She was already getting big and strong, but had little training or manners. She was sweet though, and very devoted to us. Sadly, she developed a painful spinal disease and had to be put to sleep at a few months past her 4th birthday.

Then we got Dena, who was the perfect dog. She was never a destructive chewer, even as a puppy, (both Sneaker and Cassidy had pretty brutal chewing phases lasting around a year to a year and a half), she didn't have a reactive bone in her body, she got along well with other dogs, and loved people. She was a take anywhere, do anything with kind of dog. Stunningly beautiful too. She would have been a fantastic dog for a first time owner. We lost her at a couple of weeks past her 4th birthday to lymphoma. It was devastating. 

When she was 13 months old we had gotten her half brother Keefer. He's now 10, and a few months after we lost Dena we got Halo. All five of our dogs have been complete individuals, and I've learned a lot from each of them. The first two were American show lines, the second two West German show lines, and Halo is our first working line dog. Even after four GSDs she was still a bit of a challenge when she was younger, but she's matured into a pretty terrific dog. Although she has plenty of energy, Halo is not at all "busy" around the house. She has what's often referred to as an off switch, a really great one actually. She might have been a little too much for a first time owner, but Keefer would have been okay. GSDs are a very smart breed, and Keef is no exception, but Halo is SMART. She is cunning, and devious, and clever, which kind of sounds like a nightmare, but she's actually delightful. Both of them are cuddly and affectionate, which I love. Not all GSDs are. 

Since adopting an adult dog with a known temperament seems to be out, finding a good breeder who will match the right dog to you is probably the way to go. If they don't ask you a lot of questions, pass and find someone else. In order to meet your needs and wants they'll need to know what those are.


----------

